# Hoping for a natural birth in hospital...anyone else?



## Dolly.

Hi ladies,
I'm really hoping I can give birth naturally but at hospital, our decision for hospital birth is because we are first time parents, a little anxious incase anything goes wrong, and hubby is quite a worrier and doesn't feel comfortable without the back up a hospital has.

So...we're hoping I will be able to stay at home for as long as possible, take a bath, use tens, hypnotherapy cd/relaxing music, massage, use of birthing ball, then once in hospital hoping the birthing pool will be available for use and possibly gas and air. I'd also like to try for a natural 3rd stage too helped by skin to skin and breastfeeding.

However I am a little worried about being relaxed in the environment, being pursuaded into intervention and also giving into the temptation of using drugs.

Is anyone else hoping for a natural hospital birth but have similar worries?


----------



## Blob

I had a really relaxing time at home last time i watched DvDs and bounced on my ball etc... yes when i went to hospital i was far more stressed out, just the car journey did that :haha: but it was exiting. For me last time a homebirth was just a no. But i didnt need any drugs and just kept calm in myself. You will be fine just make sure your husbabd keeps you calm. :flower:


----------



## ablacketer

both my previous babies were hospital babies and I had to have Pitosin cuz my body wouldnt progress on its own. Im hoping for a natural hospital birth too, my insurance wont cover a home birth :(


----------



## stardust599

I'm hoping for exactly what you described hun.

I think we can help ourselves by writing up a clear birthing plan and explaining to your husband what you want so he can stick up for you. Also, take something comforting to the birth - maybe your own nighties and blankets, ask if you can take a CD player for your own music and try to keep calm and relaxed throughout xxx


----------



## summer rain

Hi

I think its important to check out the birth unit beforehand; many hospitals do tours for expectant mums. Many hospitals these days do allow home from home type comforts; but others are more fussy and rigid about rules and regulations, and very medicalised. Also some hospitals have a lot of space to allow for you to have an active birth; others the delivery rooms are the size of a postage stamp and the whole atmosphere is just tense and not condusive to a natural birth at all. The hospital where I had my first; I ended up with intervention I didn't want and they basically told me my birth plan was a load of crap; other relatives etc I know who have given birth there have at least ended up with forceps and in many cases have ended up having a caesarean. If you have a hospital like that its hard to go against the tide and have the natural birth you want. This site can be really helpful in seeing how local hospitals weigh up against one another and their intervention rates

https://www.drfosterhealth.co.uk/birth-guide/

Sophie


----------



## Drazic<3

We are hoping for a natural birth. My hypnobirthing teacher (worth it's wait in GOLD if you haven't looked into it yet?) said home comforts can be really helpful (as above, check with your hospital first) - I have my fave blanket to take, some posters OH made with loads of photos on. I don't think it's impossible to have a natural, beautiful birth in hospital and still be comforted by all the things you have said. If you ever want to chat about it PM me as this is what we are really going for too :)


----------



## bathbabe

Speak to others that have given birth in the hospitals around your area and then make your decision where you would like to go. Write a birth plan stating you want as little intervention as possible etc etc.. I had the choice of 2 hospitals, 1 had a higher c/s rate but the had a reputation for basically just leaving you 2 it but not many good reviews. So i went for the hospital with the higher c/s rate, because everyone that i knew that had been there didnt have a bad word to say about the place! xx


----------



## Kai

Hi, I live in the US, but I had a natural birth in a hospital. The most important thing I think I did was keep very open communication with my doctor and write a very firm, but flexible birth plan. In it I asked not to be offered medications unless I personally asked for them, for the cord to stop pulsing before being cut, anything I knew I wanted. I went over my birth plan with my doctor, had her show me anything that couldn't be done, then sign it. I handed it to my labor nurse when I went in in labor. 

I also had a back up plan written in just in case it turned into an emergency. I asked that if things seemed to get hairy that I would be given the epidural so I wouldn't be put under for a c-section and asked them to keep as many of my requests as possible still. 

Afterward, the strongest thing I needed was some motrin because my hamstrings were killing me!

I hope this helped and/or made sense! Good luck!


----------



## jubilee

want2beamummy said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm really hoping I can give birth naturally but at hospital, our decision for hospital birth is because we are first time parents, a little anxious incase anything goes wrong, and hubby is quite a worrier and doesn't feel comfortable without the back up a hospital has.
> 
> So...we're hoping I will be able to stay at home for as long as possible, take a bath, use tens, hypnotherapy cd/relaxing music, massage, use of birthing ball, then once in hospital hoping the birthing pool will be available for use and possibly gas and air. I'd also like to try for a natural 3rd stage too helped by skin to skin and breastfeeding.
> 
> However I am a little worried about being relaxed in the environment, being pursuaded into intervention and also giving into the temptation of using drugs.
> 
> Is anyone else hoping for a natural hospital birth but have similar worries?

I a,m plannig the samew thing. i am planning to go to the hospital earlier rather than later to avoid a very stressful car journey and to give myself time to use extra pillows and blanket brought form home to make the hospital room as relaxing as possible and then get myself settled in.

I have included lots of info and stuff about hypnobirthing in my birthplan and spoken in depth with hubby about the plan. He will speka for me if I am unable to to and to ask a series of questions if the care givers try to introduce something we did not want.

I have on my plan a request that any mention of pain releif come only from us to them.

I think its also good for you to have an open mind and to allow yourself to relax into the idea that you are not failing anyone if you decide to take an option you had not previously considered. every birth is different and I am going into it know what I would like to happen but prepared to make informed decisions and adjustments if neccessary.

pm me if you want a copy of my birth plan. It's not professionla or anything but may giev you some ideas x


----------



## Dolly.

Thanks girls :)
All really helpful relpies
I have written a birth plan stating all my plans for natural birth and have had hubby go through it too and he knows he has to 'stick up' for me for the kind of birth we want.
They don't do tours anymore at the hospital I will be going to, but I have sneakily called the delivery suite and they have said that it will be possible for me to have a look around :) I plan to make it more homely by taking pillows, some essential oils, some battery fake tea lights, music and hope this keeps me calm


----------



## kmac625

I'm planning a natural birth in hospital. As I'm using a midwife that is more likely (using a midwife isn't the norm here). She has already gone over my requests with me and the things I want are the usual for the clinic I'm using. In fact, she still keeps mentioning I could have a homebirth if I wanted (over my dh's dead body lol...freaks him right out hehe). We did a hospital tour and the labour/delivery rooms are huge and very natural birth friendly. They have birth balls and tubs/showers available to labour in (unfortunately no birth pools here in Toronto though).


----------



## alio

yes i am exactly the same as you. i like the security of the hospital (if it was closer then i would consider a home birth but 'til it moves a home birth is not for me). i hope to have as natural a birth as possible. i'm not nervous about the environment really as this is my 2nd so i've been there before and the care and support before the birth was lovely. i think you'll be fine... nice thread to see as some women want it natural in the hospital but not at home.... xxx


----------



## Pixxie

Have you considered using a birthing center? They are a nice 'halfway house', run by midwives but usually close to a hospital in case of an emergency. They have very high rates of natural birth and they can't give an epidural which I see as a plus since I dont want one but dont know how Ill react in labour! xxx


----------



## SIEGAL

I wanted a home birth b/c I wanted to avoid intervention but for similar reasons the OP described I think I am going to try more natural at the hospital. First, I think I will panic b/c I will think something is wrong not knowing what to expect --- so maybe when I have a second baby I would be more inclined. I live in the US and homebirths/birthing centers can't give any drugs (no gas and air as you describe) and I am worried I won't be able to handle it. Unfortunately I live in Miami which has some of the highest section rate in the country (my hospital is actually on the lower end at 49.7 percent!!!!) I have an appointment with my OB early next month and I will ask him his opinion on pitocin and c-sections as I really don't want either as from my reasearch I heard pitocin does way more harm than good. I just hope I am not told "baby needs it" and get pressured.
I am actually reall stressed out about the birth due to this.


----------



## Dolly.

yes I did consider a birthing centre, I really like the idea of them, however the nearest one to me would blue light me to a hospital far away from our home if something were to go wrong which means hubby driving at least an hour to go to the hospital from our house. I was told they were building a birthing centre inside the hospital I am delivering at which I was really excited about as it means a transfer to another ward is all that's needed if there are complications.....however it wont be ready in time for when I am due :(


----------



## Luzelle

I am really hoping for a natural birth at hospital. Home birth is my first choice, but it is horribly expensive and only 'allowed' in very special cases where EVERYTHING is okay, in Australia. We will be leaving our country to live in Australia in six weeks' time. I don't yet know how their hospital or birthing facilities look and it is one of the first things that I am planning on checking out when we get there. We are going to a small town with no birthing centre, which I would have preferred. Birthing centres also have loooong waiting lists and since I am going at 24 weeks, I will probably be too late to apply for one. Plus it is a more than 2 hours away...Why do they not try to make things easier and more natural on women?!!!!!!!!


----------



## KandyKinz

Given the choice between hospital and home, I'd pick home in a snap! However, with my last pregnancy there were no midwives established in my community so I was stuck with a doctor and a hospital birth and I just wanted to tell you that a LOVELY NATURAL hospital birth is definitly possible!

But depending on where you are alot of advocacy can be required! It can be beneficial to prep your partner well ahead of time what you deem acceptable and not acceptable so he can be your voice at times when you are too busy (having a baby!) to speak for yourself. A doula can be helpful in that respect as well.

Staying at home as long as possible does help. Do you have a midwife who will be with you during this time? Once you do get to the hospital give them your birth plan. (they'll likely read it but they may "forget" some aspects of it as your labour progresses... so again you need your voice, it's okay to say NO!) 

It's also good to do your research.... That way you'll know if what they are asking you to do is actually medically indicated or just their preference or routine.


----------



## Dolly.

Thanks Kandy, my birthing plan is pretty detailed and hubby has been through it. We've discussed him being my voice if unable to express my views, we both feel strongly about certain things and he is a pretty direct and firm so I feel confident he will support me :) I know some hospitals tend to go straight in for forceps as an intervention first and not even ask the mother, I'd rather they try vontouse first as it seems less invasive so things like that will be on my plan in an emergency situation. Also things like monitoring the baby, I'd rather that be done with a doppler as there is no need for the monitors which leave you strapped on the bed unless they are seriously worried for baby's health.


----------



## Drazic<3

We are writing our birth plan in detail, but I am underpinning it all with the message - If something NEEDS to be done for the benefit of the baby - just do it. It might be counter productive, but it sets my mind at ease :)


----------



## ablacketer

Im afraid my hubby will wuss out and give in to the doc saying such and such is better for the baby etc (when they mean easier for them!). My Mother In Law is awesome at pulling the bitch card so she is going to be my back up mouth piece :)


----------



## subaru555

We're hoping to use our hypnobirthing techniques for a natural relaxing birth!


----------



## SIEGAL

I'm so excited, I just spoke to my OB and asked him the likelehood I will have a c-section. He said assuming I try (like dont request c-section) and dont become high risk I only have 1/3-1/4 chance of a c-section. wich sounds high but is very low for Florida. He also said he pretty much doesnt do episiotimies and if i dont get an epidural I probably wont need any intervention drugs. Sounds pretty good right? at least for US


----------



## Zen_Jenn

I had a natural birth in the hospital. It was great, and I wouldn't change a thing. The birthing suite had a jacuzzi tub, so I spent the entire labor (except for pushing) in the tub. 

With respect to my birth plan, I kept it flexible, with my preferences, but recognizing that interventions might be necessary.

It was really important to me to zone out and focus on what my body was doing. I requested in the birth plan that any communication be through my husband or the doula. I didn't interact much with the nurse or doctor, and just did what they asked without losing focus. I think there are more distractions with a hospital birth, so focus is that much more important.


----------



## Pixoletta

I am hoping for a water birth but i don't think i would be able to manage without gas and air..however it would be lovely if i could. I still have many months to go but i think to plan your birth early is better. Any idea if hospitals let you have music whilst giving birth? I think some nice relaxing music would help. Unfortunately i don't think we have a midwife let unit by us so it will be a hospital birth.


----------



## misspeach24

Good to hear someone else wants a natural birth. Me too, I'm determined to have a waterbirth too, and I'm going to write a birthplan and visit the birthing centre. I''m giving birth in a midwife unit separate from the hospital where they'll be no doctors to administer any drugs, I'm so glad they are not an option as Ive heard some things I dont dont like about them. Good Luck!


----------



## HopeSprings

I'm in the same boat. I wanted a home birth after watching the documentary "The business of being born". The midwife I chose decided to stop taking my insurance, so my only option remaining is a natural birth in the hospital. This is my first, but I definitely want a natural third phase like someone else mentioned. It's good to hear others who are bucking the system as well! I don't meet my doctor for awhile and it's making me anxious. I hope those of you who are close will update this thread after???


----------



## Aunty E

Which hospitals go for forceps first? When Mog got stuck, the hospital were so focused on giving me a natural birth that I laboured unproductively for another two hours just to see if I could somehow push her out?!? They were determined to get her out with a ventouse, we went through two caps and thirty minutes of yanking before they used the forceps to get her out the last little bit. There are forceps and forceps. My OH leapt across me to try and stop them using the forceps (as I was very against them) but they were only using them to do the last little bit, it's when they use them very deep in the birth canal that you can sometimes have birth injuries.

I have to say that the only bit of my labour I really regret was pushing unproductively for so long, the ventouse/forceps bit was fine, I couldn't even have told you where my enormous epesiotomy was, and Mog had no forceps bruises or cone head or ventouse marks. Her only problem was that she had aspirated meconium during the two hours of pointless pushing so had to have IV antibiotics. I really would advise you all to try and be as flexible as possible in your attitude towards intervention. I was perfectly calm throughout the instrumental stage of my delivery, and confident that the medical professionals were doing the best thing to deliver my baby safely.


----------



## SIEGAL

Aunty E said:


> Which hospitals go for forceps first? When Mog got stuck, the hospital were so focused on giving me a natural birth that I laboured unproductively for another two hours just to see if I could somehow push her out?!? They were determined to get her out with a ventouse, we went through two caps and thirty minutes of yanking before they used the forceps to get her out the last little bit. There are forceps and forceps. My OH leapt across me to try and stop them using the forceps (as I was very against them) but they were only using them to do the last little bit, it's when they use them very deep in the birth canal that you can sometimes have birth injuries.
> 
> I have to say that the only bit of my labour I really regret was pushing unproductively for so long, the ventouse/forceps bit was fine, I couldn't even have told you where my enormous epesiotomy was, and Mog had no forceps bruises or cone head or ventouse marks. Her only problem was that she had aspirated meconium during the two hours of pointless pushing so had to have IV antibiotics. I really would advise you all to try and be as flexible as possible in your attitude towards intervention. I was perfectly calm throughout the instrumental stage of my delivery, and confident that the medical professionals were doing the best thing to deliver my baby safely.

I agree you need to be flexible. Its just in the US they are intervention happy. Assuming I am healthy and don't want a c-section my OB still said I only had a 66-75% chance of vaginal birth, if i get an epidural i NEED pitocin, and that the AMA requires 1 cm / hr dilation or intervention is required. In the US its hard b/c you never know when interventiosn are REALY needed or just used just b/c its quicker, cheaper, easier, etc.


----------



## soup

just wanted to say i had what i consider to be a natural birth in hospital, i stayed at home for a few hours then went in to hospital at 7.5cm. i did use g+a but that was my choice and i felt in control of what was happening, there was a massive tub in the room, and loads of space to move around. the midwives were fantastic and i loved the whole experience! good luck!


----------



## Faerie

I'm also hoping for a natural birth in hospital. After being induced with Sofia at 37 weeks due to her needing surgery I'm weirdly really looking forward to going into labour!

I've choosen a small local hospital. It doesn't have the option of water birth but I do have a bathtub. There are really amazing birthing centres across the border in Switzerland but my insurance doesn't cover them and I don't have £10,000 spare!

I've met the midwives, there are only 6 in the team so it's pretty likely I will "know" them by the time I give birth. Epidurals are actively discouraged at the clinic, in fact my sneaky ob-gyn tried to say you couldn't request one but I just found out he was fibbing anyway. However I'd really rather not, he made it clear he believes they lead to more interventions.

Gas and air is banned here anyway, and tbh when I had Sofia in the UK it just made me feel vile.

I've ordered my hypnobirthing CD so can't wait for that to arrive. I meet with the midwives again on Monday so can discuss more options, although as far as I have been able to research there aren't any classes around here.


----------

